# Tricked Out ATVs



## Todd E

Man......if I had some $ to spend on tricking out a 4wd atv.....I'd have to do something like this !!!!

Anybody on here got one jacked up like this ?
First time I ever saw this "KillerAtv" site. Some serious mud rigs on there!!!


----------



## Hunter Blair

if it comes with the passenger i would buy one....


----------



## Davis31052

*Tricked Out ATV's*

I'm awful partial to this one, as shown with accessories, of course.


----------



## Lthomas

Todd E said:


> Man......if I had some $ to spend on tricking out a 4wd atv.....I'd have to do something like this !!!!
> 
> Anybody on here got one jacked up like this ?
> First time I ever saw this "KillerAtv" site. Some serious mud rigs on there!!!



Plenty of them like that here in Fla....


----------



## hevishot

Id rather have the blonds...


----------



## Todd E

Please understand that I didn't post the pic based upon the passenger. It happened to be the one pic that showed how high these folks get these rigs jacked !!! I do not want thread locked/deleted because of photos/responses. Besides, looking at the pic I posted......the ladies man is one tall dude.........................................................and I'm happily married.


----------



## JR

Let me find a pic or two...  2000 Honda 450 Foreman... 28.5" Outlaws, 2" lift, Snorkle kit, Rhino-lined racks, 2500 lb Warn winch, Oxlite winch bumper/boot guards...


----------



## Davis31052

I do not want thread locked/deleted because of photos/responses.


What?!  I was only talking about the cool aluminum wheels and low profile tires.


----------



## GonePhishn

man she's purty....and the driver aint bad either


----------



## Perry Hayes

Lizella Fella said:


> I'm awful partial to this one, as shown with accessories, of course.


Best looking 4 wheeler I have ever seen.


----------



## MonroeTaco

Here's my ride.


----------



## Reelcool

I have a brute and love to fix atvs up I have one on 29.5 outlaws .


----------



## stev

Todd E said:


> Man......if I had some $ to spend on tricking out a 4wd atv.....I'd have to do something like this !!!!
> 
> Anybody on here got one jacked up like this ?
> First time I ever saw this "KillerAtv" site. Some serious mud rigs on there!!!


www.turnercycles.com.  Im having my 08 shipped there to do some fancy.


----------



## fountain

nothing special but very clean.  it has a copperhead vdi, highlifter extreme clutch kit and k&n filter, 2" lift on front and highlifter lift springs on the back.  a full muzzy exhaust and center snorkels are on their way.  oooo yea it just got a brand new body put on--the camo pelled off on the other one.














here it is in everyday form


----------



## 01Foreman400

Fountain that is a sweet ride.

Darrell


----------



## fountain

thanks


----------



## ranger1977

fountain, that is a bad-....... ATV.  It looks like it would crawl up a tree.


----------



## mudawg

I (well my daddy) have a 400 Kawasaki Prairie w/ 26" ITP Mudlites  and aftermarket racks on front and back.


----------



## mudawg

Yea.. that killeratv.com is somthin ferce.! lol They got the biggest and meanest!


----------



## Todd E

Fountain.................

I didn't need to see that.

That thing is awesome !!!!!!


----------



## fountain

thanks for the kindness!


----------



## Reelcool

nice looking bike fountain I like those camo racks .


----------



## Reelcool

*mine before*

Both traded. Have black one now.


----------



## Todd E

One day.........maybe.

Awesome rides you folks have !!!


----------



## fountain

just got some center snorks for mine--u may have to walk me throught putting them on.  they guy is dropping them off at randy's.


----------



## truckguy07x

this is what i would do if i had the money for an atv to do whatever i wanted to it.


----------



## stev

*bigbbike*

monster


----------



## fountain

the new turkey stalking machine
not an atv- but u get idea


----------



## bait man

Foutain...  You have already heard this but thats bad *********!!!!
how much you got in it$$$$


----------



## fountain

it's the golf cart that was at the turkeyrama. 
 10" lift with 26" tires
48 volt beast motor upgrade


----------



## bait man

I was talking about the brute force 750...
Thinking about getting one.  My buddy has one and its great


----------



## mudawg




----------



## mudawg

Them my babies right there!!!


----------



## fountain

the nra camo was about 7800 otd (i think).  you can get a plain color or a regular camo cheaper.  if you can find a dealer that has and 06 or 07 models left you may can get a better deal.  the new 08is fuel injected and the dealers are trying to get full inventories of them.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter

It's for sale too


----------



## Reelcool

Clean looking cat southern, I just got those same rims put on my brute last week and put the radiator on the racks today. I will have some pics up tom. of it..


----------



## fountain

rellcool what all is done to yours?


----------



## Reelcool

*Brute pics*

Fountain I have everything but 12s on front lol just messing
I have slip on Hmf
Dynatek CDI
29.5 outlaws
ss106 wide offset rims 
relocated HighLifter Radiator
front diamond plate 
2" lift 
5.25 speakers in fenders behind little rubber mesh part 
240watt amp under plastic and mp3 player on handle bar, sounds good 
had warn winch but took it off. Traded for black one.


----------



## ryanlt

heres mine. its in a pic reelcool has posted too


----------



## Reelcool

*Finally finished*

finally. Traded for black one.


----------



## fountain

i dont' have that much yet.

copperhead
hl extreme duty clutch kit
k&n--not in
2" lift in front and hl springs in rear
29.5" outlaws--10's and 12's on ss 112's-wide offset on all 4
rebel flag shift knob



reelcool-how long have you had the 2" lift and the 29.5's?  have you had any problems with the 2 together?  i am scared to run the laws on this one--those little axles are high!  i had a 650 sra with the same tire set up and had no problems--i am just scared of the 750.


----------



## fountain

o yea i want a full muzzy too, along with the center snorks.  i guess i will have to call ol' randy.


----------



## Reelcool

lol yea randy can do it hes real good with brutes
no problem with axles yet I've always had problems with axles
polaris 425 3 rear drive shafts 
grizzly 660 broke 4
rhino 660 with 6" lift broke 5 
4 busted boots on brute right now and 1 poping axle 
axles just don't like me lol 
gives me something to do I guess  
I haven't put the brute in nothing bad yet though 
I need some 12s on the front lol 
But if you need any help with anything just let me know 
I like modifing atv's


----------



## Reelcool

*system*

system


----------



## fountain

yea it sounds like you need 12's on the front!  go ahead and get a set of diamond star tie rods on the way before you get tires.  mine had less than 3 miles on it and i had 1 tire headed west and the other east!  i went in a narrow set of ruts with the 12's on the front and bent the tire rods in half and busted the front left boot.  we were at the ride in cobbtown the morning after i bought it when i did all this--and never got a speck of mud on it all day long.


----------



## Reelcool

12's coming monday lol


----------



## fountain

i can hear 'em now......................


----------



## Reelcool

Haha I got the 12" wide outlaws on the front yesterday 2 mins. later I had to order heavy duty tie rods bent the left rod like it was made of rubber.. I couldn't believe they were that weak...


----------



## Kreed5821

Check out mudcon's ride, it's pretty sweet. http://webpages.charter.net/mudcon/

If I could do ANYTHING to one, I'd have to have the trax put on it 

Like this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





For whole pic click here: http://litefootatv.com/


----------



## stev

Kreed5821 said:


> Check out mudcon's ride, it's pretty sweet. http://webpages.charter.net/mudcon/
> 
> If I could do ANYTHING to one, I'd have to have the trax put on it


Mud con is my service advisor at the dealership.He does know his stuff fer sure.


----------



## Kreed5821

stev said:


> Mud con is my service advisor at the dealership.He does know his stuff fer sure.




And a great feller when I've been around him as well. Haven't seen him in a couple of years though. RedDirt on here has a nice ride as well.


----------



## fountain

told ya bout them tie rods.  bent both of mine into bananna shapd thingy within 3 miles and never saw mud! got some more stockers if if it will help you right now until the others get here.

how did you do it?


----------



## Reelcool

just walked it across our field about 3 times and the third time bent.. thanks alot fountain for the offer but I doubt I'll ride any till I get the new ones.. I doubt I'm goin to doles. they said the rods would be here fri.. but more than likly monday.. lol but thanks alot man.. if I get talked into riding this weekend I might just rob one off my other brute.I'm still trying to get it all up and running..


----------



## Huntemall

Who on here is going to Doles tomorrow?


----------



## Reelcool

huntemall caught you a little late I went to doles sat had a good time


----------



## trx125

This is my tricked out 26 year old ATV!


----------



## JerkBait

not sure i like that relocated radiator. seems like it would get messed up easily. 

???


----------



## ryanlt

the radiator relaocated actually helps out alot in the type of stuff we ride in. brutes are known to run hot easy especially when your creepin around on trials in mud and the radiator gets stopped up w/ mud. you don't have to worry about none of that after you relocate it.


----------



## Reelcool

Yea it help the big twin cylinder engines keep cooler lol and looks good to.. I have t spice mine up a little. I'm always looking for something to do around my shop in my spear time. I had a branch hit my rad behind my house and with the grill I made saved it from jabbing a hole in the fins.. I'm getting bored with my brute already and need some new ideas to put into it?? might need a 6" lift soon.. maybe maybe not...


----------



## JerkBait

i see how its an advantage when it comes to mud but it just seems like a stray limb or a roll over would be the end of it.


----------



## Reelcool

lol I try my best not to roll over a 7000$ machine... but I understand what you mean jerkbait.. I have a couple friends that don't care to much and they do tend to mess some stuff up.. ALOT
One buddy roll his in the mud/water this weekend... he came close to rebuilding his brute around 700 to 1500$.. thats why I take good care of mine...you just have to use common since on these thing or they will hurt you.. trust me I no.. flip one when I was 15 8 stiches.. learned my lesson...real fast


----------



## JerkBait

well i leave the new one at home when i want to actually have fun. i get out the `97 honda and turn loose...


----------



## catchin tha bass

01 rubicon, 2inch lift 28 inch outlaws, supertrapp pipe, clutch kit, jet kit, full skid plate, A arm guards, warn front bumper, and warn winch, looking for some 28X12 outlaws for the back


----------



## ccbiggz

Reelcool:

Why do you have three snorkels? Do they all go to the airbox are different places? Sorry if you answered this earlier, this thread got long fast!


----------



## RiverRunner

One for Airbox...
One for Belt intake...
One for Belt exhaust...


----------



## fountain

river runner got it.


----------



## Reelcool

sorry I haven't been on here in a while but riverrunner got it right


----------



## Reelcool

jerkbait the ole honda 300 are the toughest around you can beat them I've had 4 of them, very strong atvs


----------



## stev

huntin buggy


----------



## rebelyeler

how much is the track system?


----------



## Reelcool

I think most track systems are around 3000$


----------



## rebelyeler

i think i will stick with tires


----------



## tonyf

*2008 Honda Foreman 500 4x4 ES*

I know this may not be the right place for this but it seems there are alot of knowledgeable people in this thread. Can someone tell me about this Honda? I am looking at getting one in the next few days and hope I am making a good decision. I would like to hear any and all experiences and opinions.

Thanks!
Tony


----------



## Reelcool

which honda?


----------



## Reelcool

if you mean the 08 500 I think its a good atv. I have a couple buddys with them and they've held up good from what I can see...not the best atv power wise but a good all around bike....


----------



## C Cape

I agree.  I had a 06 Polaris 800 and it was strong as **** but it wasn't the most reliable thing running around.  I bought a used 06 Foreman ES last week after my friends having them.  They are just about as tough as they come.


----------



## FX Jenkins

stev said:


> huntin buggy



nice....


----------



## Arrowhead95




----------



## whitetail3

what a waste of a four wheeler.


----------



## letsemwalk

whitetail3 said:


> what a waste of a four wheeler.



x2
bibb county deputies drive 4 wheelers doin 60 on them with street tires on them.
Would I?   NO


----------



## whitetail3

letsemwalk said:


> x2
> bibb county sheriffs drive 4 wheelers doin 60 on them with street tires on them.
> Would I?   NO



i mean who in there right mind would do that?
that was/ is the fastest four wheeler on the market stock.
my friend had one with a small turbo on it and it would run flat out at 121 mph.


----------



## letsemwalk

whitetail3 said:


> i mean who in there right mind would do that?
> that was/ is the fastest four wheeler on the market stock.
> my friend had one with a small turbo on it and it would run flat out at 121 mph.



saw one one time with nitro oxcide bottle on the bach i bet would easily do 125 or more.
That is for sure, they are CRAZY!


----------



## fountain

nitrous and turbos/superchargers are common this day.  look at the pics i took from doles.  there were several with turbos and nitrous on can-ams, thundercats and brute forces.   none of them will even come close to 125.  maybe a racing 4 wheeler.  the 4 wheeler world has busted wide open lately--i have a friend that has a brute and rides trails regularly and then swaps tires and throws on the wheelie bar and goes to the track to put down some very impressive times with minimal work done to it.    this is on a full weight, everything working  brute force and can keep up with almost anthing else atv related.


----------



## Reelcool

I will second fountain the guy lives a mile from me and his brute is fully intacke everything work and will do around 100mph or so and hang with a stock cbr 1000 if you no how fast they are  mine will do around 50 to 55 with 29.5 outlaws......


----------



## Reelcool

*got him shinned up*

very clean all over


----------



## gahoghntr

here is link to mine need to sell
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=217237


----------



## jon c anderson

sell or trade
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eo_kVHKt4wg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eo_kVHKt4wg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## contryboy123

i have a polaris 4x4 with super swampers tsls on it and its fun go go mudding with i have a bunch of buddies to go play around in the mud with


----------



## spilltheblood

Heres a few of me at creekbottom Sportsman 800 2"lift snorkels 29.5 outlaws (all you need)


----------



## GONfishin

Looks like the thread is a little old, but I will play.


----------



## jason99ws6

Where do you guys get you accessories?  like the bumpers/racks/guards etc?


----------



## fountain

jason99ws6 said:


> Where do you guys get you accessories?  like the bumpers/racks/guards etc?



mostly highlifter.com---you need anything, they got it.  if not, they have a forum like this one--people on there can point you in the right direction.  you will see some pretty wild stuff on there


----------



## jason99ws6

cool...thanks!


----------



## ponyboy

heres one that was at the drag strip ..........


----------



## fountain

where was that at?


----------



## Mission

my baby


----------



## Rip Steele

Not huge, but 28"


----------



## ponyboy

fountain said:


> where was that at?



atlanta motor speedway ......hampton , ga.


----------



## ponyboy

another .......


----------



## ponyboy

one more ........


----------



## fountain

the reason i ask is cause there was a black banshee in douglas that ran high 5's.  i watched him smoke a modded busa one night--and i got it on camera!


----------



## doublelungdriller

there's alot of nice mud toys on here. 

but i just use my atv for a blood toy now days.

man it sure beats dragging them deer by hand.


----------



## psmith717

heres my two toys. both for sale pm for any questions


----------



## ponyboy

fountain said:


> the reason i ask is cause there was a black banshee in douglas that ran high 5's.  i watched him smoke a modded busa one night--and i got it on camera!



yeah , this will smoke that n prob. that black banshee.........


----------



## ponyboy

............


----------



## quackhead1

heres a couple pics of mine ....

the lifted max on the bottle.
















the 1 seater on NOS.






the little 400.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Here is mine.


----------



## david w.

quackhead1 said:


> heres a couple pics of mine ....
> 
> the lifted max on the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 1 seater on NOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the little 400.




no you dont have nos,man thats is so cool did you see any big horsepower change?


----------



## Swamp Star

06 Arctic Cat 650 V2 with a few things.










Two days after I got it when it was on the 26 gators in the hole in my back yard.


----------



## albaraptor

*700 Raptor*

This is mine.Had it since 2006.











4 sale


----------



## fountain

got rid of the brute and golf cart.
here is the replacement:





nothin special.  just the neighborhood cruiser and my daily driver.  nothin realy fancy bout it


----------



## ryanlt

thats a sharp ride fountain. heres my 2 rides i have now. grizzly 660 with a 6'' gorilla lift on 30s and plenty of mods and my rhino with a few extras. the grizzly is for sale/trade by the way too.


----------



## david w.

can i clear 29.5 outlaws with a 2'' lift on a polaris sportsman?


----------



## Swamp Star

yep you can clear 29.5's with a 2"

Ryan you need to swap me that grizz for my cat.


----------



## WEW

So I guess you guys have had good luck with your brutes.But as for mine I finally sold it after having it in the shop 12 times for the same thing over and over. Finally was told I would have to start paying for the service. this all happened with less than 150 hours on it. I got a Polaris ranger now and couldnt be more happier with it . It will haul anything put in it or hooked to it and go anywhere I point it.


----------



## duckdawgdixie

heres mine


----------



## spilltheblood

heres a few pics of me on my sportsman 800 . Its got a 2" lift snorkeled and outlaws.


----------



## david w.

spilltheblood ,are you on the highlifter forums?


----------



## Swamp Star

Here the Brute I got yesterday
2006 750 BFR motor 11.5:1 Wiesco pistons, Hot Cams stage 2, Dynatek CDI, Muzzy full exhaust, K&N filter, Dyna Jet, 3" Extreme Products lift, HighLifter springs front, SS 112 wheels, 29.5 Outlaws, Snorkeled, and its got tunage.


----------



## No plugs

I know its not the big mud toys like you boys have, but my 'little' 660 can hang with some of the big boys:






Hope to be adding a grizzly 660 for the girlfriend here after the holidays.


----------



## Wolfeee

*Here is my 07 Brute*

[/attach]


----------



## Full Pull

Did you do that camo job ?
Hardwoods snow!


----------



## fountain

swamp star--where/who did you get that brute from?


----------



## clemsongrad

*here is mine*

not as lifted as some of the other though........


----------



## Wolfeee

Full Pull said:


> Did you do that camo job ?
> Hardwoods snow!



The camo is camo clad.  I had a local dealership do it.  Holds up pretty good.  Wanted something different.


----------



## Swamp Star

fountain said:


> swamp star--where/who did you get that brute from?




I found it on Highlifter fourms it came from leesburg ga. Its gonna be hard to get back on my lil arctic cat 650 v-twin after this one. Oh well my wife needed a bike so I guess the Cat is hers now.


----------



## fountain

the reason i ask--my buddy had a silver brute identical to that one minus the lift and springs, but it has been a long time since i have talked with him or seen it, so he could have added it.

built by the same guy (randy turner of douglas), same exhaust, snorks, wheels/tires and all--but his was on the spray.


----------



## fountain

btw--kawi did have a snow camo option plastic from the factory and it was sweet!


----------



## Full Pull

I am doing mine in Realtree AP
and wifes will be the new AP Snow.
as soon as I can find some spare time .


----------



## Swamp Star

fountain said:


> the reason i ask--my buddy had a silver brute identical to that one minus the lift and springs, but it has been a long time since i have talked with him or seen it, so he could have added it.
> 
> built by the same guy (randy turner of douglas), same exhaust, snorks, wheels/tires and all--but his was on the spray.



Steven Ray by chance??? thats who it came from.


----------



## fountain

naw.  he is bad_apple on highlifter.
looks like he has good taste though!


----------



## C Cape

Can I play?! 

07 Polaris 800SE with 29.5's, 2" lift, dobeck, snorkeled to underneath the light pod.


----------



## Swamp Star

I think I know who you are talkin about never met him in person but talked on HL.

We all need to get up and go ride. We are plannin a drag race in Metter GA for March true heads up run what ya brung 300' dirt. Most will be dragin on 29.5 outlaws to 32 silverbacks.


----------



## fountain

the rzr is waaaaaaaaaaaayy to weak/slow for that!  wish i stil had my brute.

your brute should do pretty well.  randy builds a pretty strong motor.  you ever see his?  if not i can tell ya he made 115+/- rwhp on his and runs mid/low 7's in the 1/8th at the drag strip.


----------



## Swamp Star

We are gonna trail ride after the races. Randy's old brute was nasty. Mine is a stock bore with pistons and cams dynatek full muzzy. On 29.5s with stock clutchin it will run with a outty on 28 zillas. I just cant get it to hook on dirt even in 4 wheel it just snatches me all over the track till about 250' then it will grab and go. As of right now there is only gonna be two 785's there and on outty on gas all the rest will be stock bore bikes.


----------



## fountain

the little rzr couldnt keep up with any of em though!

btw--where is the ride at in metter?  you know the name of the place?  im not too far from it.
ever rode over in cobbtown--canoochee?


----------



## Swamp Star

The drag race is supposed to be at somebody's farm and after that we are gonna go to canoochee I have never been there but I have seen some vids and it looks like a pretty good place.


----------



## fountain

pretty neat place.  went there once.  it was the morning after i got the camo brute i poseted on pg one.  stoped by the tire store and got the 29.5's put on, rode AROUND all mud that day until we came up on a set of ruts that i was forced to go through.  narrow ruts and wide tires dont mix!!!  the lugs on the fronts caught the sides and i ended up bending both tie rods like banannas and busting a boot in the process.  all with under 3 miles total.


----------



## Swamp Star

Haha that sounds like my luck right there. Im waitin on my ASR Pro-X tie rods with Heim joint ends for my brute seein how I demolished the right one last sat at RockyCreek. Everybody I have talked to about them say you will never bend another one. But I will be the one to make that happen


----------



## fountain

i got some on ebay and they held up pretty well.  i only put the laws on it 4 times total though--any only went in mud once with it.  the only abuse i put on them was riding wheelies on the highway and setting it down on the fly.  they never bent though


----------



## Swamp Star

I bent mine racin a Can Am through a feild doin a wheely. When I sat it down it just mangeled it.


----------



## fountain

they'll do it.  the american stars will hold it though.


----------



## BryanL




----------



## simpleman30

these are some pics at the Show-N-Shine competition at HighLifter's Mud Nationals in Jacksonville, Texas 3 years ago.  not my bikes, but some nice ones.


----------



## simpleman30

here's my new can am and my old big bear


----------



## simpleman30

couple other machines at Mud Nats


----------



## Swamp Star

I almost bought a max a little while ago. How you like it so far?


----------



## Full Pull

Thats a crazy looken rig


----------



## simpleman30

i love my outlander max.  i won't own another atv unless it's a can am.


----------



## Swamp Star

a little better pic of my Brute.


----------



## Full Pull

That would look great in Realtree APG.


----------



## Swamp Star

Im gonna do some APG accents on my Arctic Cat. I just cant bring myself to cover up that silver on my brute seein how there aint many silver ones left.


----------



## Full Pull

I here ya .
If you nead any Camo just let me know I ll hook you up bud.


----------



## Swamp Star

Will do, I apreciate it.


----------



## Full Pull

No prob .


----------



## zachmc

my brute and my old rzr


----------



## Swamp Star

Zach you ever figure out the jettin on that brute?


----------



## OfcBanks

Just a few pics!!


----------



## Full Pull

Great picts.


----------



## Swamp Star

Here is my lastest ride. I swaped my brute for it.

Its a 2006 Duck Unlimited edition Grizzly with a 686 Big Bore, 11:5:1 piston, Mudbuster cam, 5.5" Gorilla lift, High Lifter spring, 29.5 Outlaws, Bayou Snorkels, High Lifter Super Duty Extreme clutch kit, High Lifter triple flow radiator, HMF pipe and a K&N filter.


----------



## Full Pull

Dand Swamp that looks Sweet.


----------



## fountain

swamp star...you feel ok?

naw, that grizz should get the job done


----------



## Swamp Star

Its all good in da hood now. I loved my Brute but man I hated the maint. on it. Not to mention the way we ride its rod bearing and a crank a year. I had to have me another grizz seein how I know them with my eyes closed. Im really thinkin about a +4mm stroker crank so she would be around a 727cc.  Yall gonna try and make Rocky Creek this weekend Fountain??


----------



## fountain

apparently not.  didnt know anything bout it.  man i am out of the loop something serious! i gotta start looking on hl a litte more!

man what yall do to the brutes.  i never saw many have major problems with them and they get abused something fierce.  the only motor trouble was when one got pulled out of a pit backwards filling the muffler and eventually the motor full of crap.  after a trip to randy all was good.  selling my brute was a huge mistake.  if i could do it all over.....


----------



## fountain

holler at me in advance swamp star.  check out sweet onion bogging.  it seems to be a good event.

gonna be down a little.  went to get gas today in the rzr and got home to a weird smell and noticed oil on the muffler.  long story...air box is slap full of iol and it is mixing with the gas somehow.  so i guess the motor is bout toast now.


----------



## vanillagorilla

here is a some of my old bikes i only have my ranger right now.

04.5 700 efi






05 king quad 700efi





04 600 (race bike) 10" lift on 29.5's





06 800 6" lift on 29.5's





05 500m (race bike)





05 kfx700 v-force





06 650v2





06 ranger on 30's


----------



## Swamp Star

I still cant belive you got rid of that 500m vanilla. I would have took it off your hands or swaped ya something


----------



## vanillagorilla

yeah i wish i still had it too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muddychick01

[/IMG]


----------



## Swamp Star

My Cat I finally got put back together. It had been down since september the east coast nats got it. Here is it with 2.5" Mudtech lift, High Lifter springs, and a whole lotta other work.

I will get some better pics when the old lady gets home with the camera.


----------



## bsthonda2010

here's my 2008 800 polaris. been a good machine. on 32" silverbacks in the pic, now got 31x11 outlaws all the way around.






here's my other ride. my water rider 2008 Yamaha Big Bear 400 on 29.5" Outlaws and some other things on it


----------



## Swamp Star

What do ya know John decided to join gon. Did you make blue pond?


----------



## bsthonda2010

haha been joined for a lil while. just now posting. but naw i didnt make blue pond, we been talkin about makin Doles the 15th.... u should join if we do


----------



## worthdoles

Trying to post a pick of a Tricked out Ranger that belongs to Scott Smith owner of Highlifter out of Shreveport La. at East Coast Mud Nationals at Creek Bottom trail rides in Doles, Ga last Sept.
This was at the 1st East Coast Nationals and the 2nd East Coast Nationals is the 2nd weekend in October of this year.


----------



## worthdoles

RACE BIKES LINED UP TO RACE...









[/IMG]
RUV BIKES RACING IN PIT..


----------



## Swamp Star

Im pretty sure me and my crew will be there and I know we will all ride together.


----------



## country boy

08 king quad


----------

